# Red Crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Capt Kirk Pristas told me he could put us on some red and black crappie, and he did this morning. His hole is Top Secret!. We were blindfolded until he said we could fish.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha! I was thinking Choctawhatchee is putting out some strange fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

those fish sure are fat


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I bet they put a good bow in those bream busters. Great catch I might have a ride in the am if the weather will work with me.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

lees way2 said:


> I bet they put a good bow in those bream busters. Great catch I might have a ride in the am if the weather will work with me.


Our brim-busters will never be the same as they now have a permanent bow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

White crappie, black crappie & now red crappie!......color me green with envy! Nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....see ya'll catching them endangered species is AWESOME!!! 

Just like your title, I was bream fishing in yeller river and threw a cricket near a lone wood piling and bam the cork went under. I was fishing w/ a micro spin and it gave me a fight!!!! Reeled it up and it was a sheepie that when we put it in our 5 gal bucket the tail was hanging off the rim!!! I got back to the launch and there were a few folk around so the usual "ya'll do any good" questions were asked, I said yeah I caught a huge zebra bream!!! Got some great looks!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

JB, if I posed like that, I would need help getting up.

Using crickets?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> JB, if I posed like that, I would need help getting up.
> 
> Using crickets?



I was also quite jealous of the way they all showed off their knee flexibility!


----------

